# Converting a single pole switch to a 3 way



## Rze (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a situation where there is a single pole switch at the top of a flight of stairs. You have to Climb the stairs to turn on the lights. I need to install a switch at the bottom of the stairs so the light can be operated from both the top and bottom.
3 - way switches are my mental block

Currently, the line goes from the switch to the fixture

I assume I need to install a new 3 way switch, replace the single pole with a 3 way, and then run a 3 wire between the two switches. This is where I get stuck. 

Not sure how to wire the Line in to the first switch.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

See the website below.


http://www.the-home-improvement-web.com/information/how-to/three-way-switch.htm




Is this what you are asking?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

double post.
Here is the answer again

This is simpel once you get the wire to the new switch.
I am gong to skip ground wires nthe description. Connect all of them together and to the switch if it has a ground screw.

Remove the two wires from the existing switch. Leave everything else alone.
Connect one wire to the common screw of your new threeway switch.
Connect the other one tothe black wire to yur new switch.
Connect the red and white wires to the remaining two traveler screws of the new switch.

At new switch connect the black to the common screw.
Connect the red and white wires to the remaining two traveler screws of the new switch.

It will be like this.


----------



## hallofame (Sep 12, 2011)

*replace a single with two three way switch...*

I have read the posts of RZE and JOED, hope that's right, detailing three way switches. I am puzzled by terms white and red traveler wires. I read in electrical journals travelers never go to fixtures? Anyway here's my situation :
I have single pole switch with source power in and going out to high hats. I want to three way this to both entrances of the room. (2 three ways) I really don't want to rip open all the fixture ceiling wiring so I ran a 14/3 wire across & inside ceiling from a new three way switch at one end of the room to the old existing single pole box. I now want to replace this single pole switch with a new three way switch. I thought I could twist screw cap all (3) whites, Connect incoming black power to common(black screw), connect outgoing black wire (to lighting) to brass screw and connect red to traveler screw on switch. Of course all grounds pigtailed and to ground screws. Is this right? I have looked at all the diagrams presented and all show the 14/3 going from the power source 3 switch to light fixtures and back to the second 3 switch. I am bypassing existing wiring and only connecting my 3Ws into each other and existing 14/2 wiring to high hat fixtures.


----------



## hallofame (Sep 12, 2011)

*single pole replaced by 3way's....*

I have read the posts of RZE and JOED, hope that's right, detailing three way switches. I am puzzled by terms white and red traveler wires. I read in electrical journals travelers never go to fixtures? Anyway here's my situation :
I have single pole switch with source power in and going out to high hats. I want to three way this to both entrances of the room. (2 three ways) I really don't want to rip open all the fixture ceiling wiring so I ran a 14/3 wire across & inside ceiling from a new three way switch at one end of the room to the old existing single pole box. I now want to replace this single pole switch with a new three way switch. I thought I could twist screw cap all (3) whites, Connect incoming black power to common(black screw), connect outgoing black wire (to lighting) to brass screw and connect red to traveler screw on switch. Of course all grounds pigtailed and to ground screws. Is this right? I have looked at all the diagrams presented and all show the 14/3 going from the power source 3 switch to light fixtures and back to the second 3 switch. I am bypassing the existing wiring and only connecting my 3Ws into each other and to the existing 14/2 wiring to the high hat fixtures.

http://www.diychatroom.com


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you ran the 3 wire cable from the existing switch location to the new switch location then you're halfway there.

Let's try it again.

Remove the two wires from the existing switch. Connect the live wire (turn off power before touching with fingers) to the new cable white wire (wire nut, no screw) and the other switch wire (black to the lights) to the common terminal (usually darker colored or engraved "C")of a 3 way switch.

Connect the new cable red and black to the other two (traveler; lighter gold colored) terminals of the 3 way switch.

At the new switch location connect the white wire to the common terminal and the red and black to the 2 traveler terminals of the other 3 way switch.

The pair of wires going between the lighter terminals of the 3 way switches are referred to as travelers.

Put a band of black or red tape or stain on both ends of the new cable white wire.

For purists and sticklers I did cut a corner but what I did include will work.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This is what you are trying to do. Only two white get twisted together. The other one goes on the switch.


----------



## hallofame (Sep 12, 2011)

*3 way complete and working well...*

Thanks to the responses here for help. The diagram kept me cool when messing with all those wires. Saved a lot of demo work. I would like to add something here for those who are looking for another way to complete this type of job. The lightening switch. It needs "NO" wiring. That's right no wires. A receiver gets mounted up in the fixture and the switch goes into the old electrical box sans wires and whalla! presto. Lights. It's a few bucks more on the front end but considering the time and labor I used probably well worth it. Here's the website FYI. Cudos to the DIY electrical dudes.:thumbup: www.lightningswitch.com


----------

